# Shoot or pass?



## Patman75

swampbuck said:


> If it was an old boar, I would shoot. Otherwise, free pass..... Let them go, let them grow.
> 
> We're going to need something to hunt when they regulate us out of deer hunting.


Really?


----------



## john decker

choot em.


----------



## Sam22

Shoot it....your day isn't over. Pull the trigger and stay put in the blind. Pick it up wben you are done. Gunshots don't spook deer as badly as most people think unless it is very close. When it's legal...I will take a coyote and just get it after I am done.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Critter Killing Addiction

Sounds like pork chops instead of venison chops today!


----------



## diesels77

I'm shooting hog.


----------



## protectionisamust

Shoot Pig - knock another arrow - retrieve it at Lunch time = make BLT :lol:


----------



## s10driv

I would shoot it a pig or even a yote. unless I had on camera a 150 class or better buck in the area.


----------



## jem44357

Shoot it.


----------



## walleyeman2006

kill the pig....I've had deer come in shooting range bow hunting while gutting ....after seeing what pigs do .....there is no marginal shot....if I can hit one ill shoot it...even if it runs and dies....we can't afford more pigs 

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northwood lures

shoot


----------



## Ugottaluvit

I'd SHOOT


----------



## cgc Zephyr

shoot everytime... and if given the chance i'd recommend you do also.. if theres a pig around there isn't any deer i garantee that... least here in Bama it's that way... never pass up that chance in michigan... even if it looks like a farmers that got out. they are surviviors andmany down here look like the prize squeelers from the 4h barn. :coolgleam


----------



## IceDaddy

I would Pull the trigger in a heart beat. Hopefully we will start seeing Hogs on a regular basis, I would rather hunt them then deer, they taste alot better.

Also NO ANTLER'S to prove I am a man! Just meat for the freezer, and pretty tasty stuff to boot.

Click Here

If I could just shoot a Rifle like this young man i would be all set. ( note: good thing ALL german's don't shoot like this, or we may have been in BIG trouble during WWII ) 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4hcky95pj-8"]click here[/ame]


----------



## Patman75

IceDaddy said:


> Also NO ANTLER'S to prove I am a man! Just meat for the freezer,


Really?  I wonder who is more antler obsessed?


----------



## IceDaddy

Patman75 said:


> Really?  I wonder who is more antler obsessed?


Certainly isn't Me, as i said above, if Hogs were more abundant, I would not deer hunt PERIOD, Please try to pay attention.

thanks for reading, and carry on...


----------



## Patman75

IceDaddy said:


> Certainly isn't Me, as i said above, if Hogs were more abundant, I would not deer hunt PERIOD, Please try to pay attention.
> 
> thanks for reading, and carry on...


Oh I pay attention. I can see a childish backhanded statement with the best of them. When someone asks a question just answer it without the extra BS.


----------



## itchn2fish

I'd whack the free-range pork on-the-hoof.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I'd shoot.....and hopefully we don't start seeing them in any numbers. They cause a lot of damage where they are already populated across the country.


----------



## Zixer37

Hogs and Coyotes are shoot on sight as far as I am concerned....


----------



## mfs686

Zixer37 said:


> Hogs and Coyotes are shoot on sight as far as I am concerned....




and any feral cat.


----------

